# Screen Printing Classes/Courses



## Orso (Aug 7, 2007)

I was wondering if any one knows where I can take a classes or course in screen printing. I am looking for somewhere in Georgia (closer to atlanta area).


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Check out the ISS show heading to Atlanta.
Also SGIA will be holding a show in Orlando in October. This is the largest show for our industry. SGIA - Specialty Graphic Imaging Association


----------



## master design (Jul 12, 2006)

I am looking for one place to learn more too. If someone have done this, let us know, it will cost about 600 dollar for 3 days. That`s all i know.

hope we get a lots of replay.


----------

